# FreeBSD 11 installation error



## Mayur (Nov 18, 2016)

I am trying to install FreeBSD 11 from USB using memstick.img file but during installation process I'm getting error about it can't find usb device and mountroot > is appearing. What should I do ?


----------



## ComradeSlice (Nov 21, 2016)

How did you write the image? Did you try it on other machines?


----------



## NMBabb (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok. Here is what I did after having a damn stroke working on this. 

USB Stick #1 – Make image for memstick and apply it
USB Stick #2 – Make image from ISO disk and apply it
Insert both USB 1 and 2 into computer. It will boot from #1, but will recognize #2 as a device.
Boot to multiuser mode, no special set statements needed
At damn mountroot> prompt type ? and find the device associated with the ISO
enter cd9660:/dev/{device}
Raise your hands to heaven and promise to never drink again.
Hopefully, this will help others avoid becoming the ax murderer I almost became whilst screaming at MOUNTROOT>.

Best of luck.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2017)

Some systems have a slow USB. Too slow to initialize and the boot simply times-out. Just wait a minute or so and hit enter.


----------

